# Imalent DN35 Buttons.



## Macka17 (Nov 3, 2017)

Very nice light 
Small. Comfortable in hand LOTS of power Don/t get to hot if you stay off the 2200lumens
1500 or 450 are fine for 90%.

Question.

The one thing I don't like are the Buttons in the dark.
Small. Flush to surface. and black.
You virtually have to carry another torch to see them to work light. (Sort of)

Ideas Anybody?????. From you people with a LOT more ideas on Torches than I.

I was thinking. Maybe. Find some super adhesive "Rubber?" Sheeting\strip.
Cut 2 squares. Sand down existing surface of Buttons. and glue them on.

Feasable??.

Just something to raise the things to feel them.
Or Maybe some Lumo Paint?.

It's a magic small torch. and only $65 AUD del with code.
Leaves my SKYRAY King 9 x XM-L with 4 18650's for dead,
with it's one 26650.
Not in spread. but Beam Yes.
Thank's in advance.


----------

